# Birds are getting busy.



## bobk

I went out to warm up the car this morning and could hear the birds going at it on the roost. Came in to finish up some work and looked out in the back and saw a hen getting bread. It was over before I could grab the camera. Did get a few pictures.


----------



## Mason52

Seems like a pretty nice back yard.


----------



## n-strut

Nice pics! If had turkeys in my back yard I would never make it to work on time in the spring.


----------



## Mason52

n-strut said:


> Nice pics! If had turkeys in my back yard I would never make it to work on time in the spring.


That's a better excuse then being stuck in traffic or my alarm didn't go off.


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice pics there Bob


----------



## jiggin'fool

If you need any wildlife management shoot me a pm! lol That is awesome!


----------



## M.Magis

I'm lucky, this is what I can watch out the back window at work. There are 5 strutters, but this was the only pic that wasn't fuzzy.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Seen these on the way too work....living up north the bird population is terrible....working in willard though it picks up so its nice to see some birds!


----------



## ironman172

nice pic's....I hope when I finally get down that way something will be on my place to hear and look at, with the shotgun in hand  thanks for sharing


----------



## icefisherman4life

those are some real nice pics. thanks for posting.


----------



## tomfoolery

Nice pics guys!Getting me fired up for Monday.Good luck to all.
Tom


----------



## treytd32

gobble gobble!%:Banane36:


----------



## MagnumLab

Here in southern Ohio,scioto co., toms are hanging close to the bait too.Monday cant come too soon!


----------



## M.Magis

MagnumLab said:


> Here in southern Ohio,scioto co., toms are hanging close to the bait too.Monday cant come too soon!


Just in case someone doesn't know, hunting over bait can get you a nice, fat citation from the local game warden. Not suggesting anyone is, but someone may get the wrong idea.


----------



## the_ghost

For those with feeders, can you still hunt turkeys on your property and be legal within the no baiting rules?
For example, you have 40 acres and the feeder is in the northwest corner. You noticed that the turkeys were traveling from the southeast corner to the feeder. You setup there hundreds of yards from the feeder. Is this legal?
By the way I don't have a feeder, at least not yet.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Bait must be completely removed for 10 days.
Distance from a "bait" sight is up for interpretation.....ie. someones feeder

the laws are "more" defined for waterfowl hunting, but a lot is left up for interpretation....case-by-case basis

You probably know! If the birds are going to and from placed bait/grain/seed/etc. (not a natural food source) then it's illegal.


----------



## ironman172

I thought it was a 300ft restriction to the bait and hunting distance
mine has been gone since deer season, but the turkey really never visited anyway....if the y scratch through the area they would peck around and move on.....after they hit the whole property for the scratch I wouldn't see them till the following year, and not at the feeder


----------



## BG Slayer

Scum_Frog said:


> Seen these on the way too work....living up north the bird population is terrible....working in willard though it picks up so its nice to see some birds!


terrible the more birds the better..just my opinion


----------



## BG Slayer

bobk said:


> I went out to warm up the car this morning and could hear the birds going at it on the roost. Came in to finish up some work and looked out in the back and saw a hen getting bread. It was over before I could grab the camera. Did get a few pictures.


wow all those turkeys and a doe looks like a great place to hunt


----------



## MagnumLab

The bait I was referring to is the hens, sorry for the confusion.No feeding necessary if you do your homework!!$


----------



## Mylife614

I'm ready for Monday, scouted my state land spot that is usually loaded. Hope the warm weather will fire em up a lil better. 
My private land I hunt is so hit an miss with em. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

